# Why are you here?



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

And don't say it's a condition of your parole.  I am here because it's a way to keep me thinking and in contact with you folks many of whom have become my friends.  I have little to do these days so boring you has sort of become a avocation of mine.  I have learned here and they say you're never too old to learn.  What's your excuse?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2015)

Well personally I was looking for some good looking men to ogle at when I'm not at work...and I found them here...


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

You little devil you!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

To chat with nice folks my age about anything and everything. :hair:


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well personally I was looking for some good looking men to ogle at when I'm not at work...and I found them here...



Yep....  me too...


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

To cause as much carnage as humanely possible on a daily basis.  But mostly to find ideas to dispose of the bodies while doing wheelies on this thing.  :cart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

Damn April....scarey....don't you be lookin at me with that he would fit nicely in a 6' hole in the ground.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)

*I* consider this forum like a 2nd family. Just think, friends from all over the world !

It's the 2nd thing I do each morning (After I pour a 'cuppa") is tune in to see what's going on with all of you.
Then I'm in and out throughout the day and evening.  It's 1:45 PM right here and now.
I'll be here until (circa) 8 or 9 PM then reading and "noddy: time.
I never logout.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> To chat with nice folks my age about anything and everything. :hair:



 But I'm nowhere YOUR age Seabreeze and yet you talk to ME.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

Good point John about friends all over the world.  I agree wholeheartedly...


----------



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

For the quality of the social and intellectual stimulation that the Forum consistently provides. It would be great to have three dimensional people in my life who were willing to engage in what the Forum provides, but alas that just isn't the case.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

Josh, the sad thing  is young folks could be saved so many pains and heartaches if they were interested in what we could share but they don't see us as anything but taking up room.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes and all the mushy stuff too, I really like the people here, even if some are too pigheaded to always see things my way, the right way always and foreva.  J/k on the last part.  The people are worth every minute of time spent here.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yep....  me too...



Sorry to disappoint, but at least we still can keep ya company.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but at least we still can keep ya company.




I enjoy the fun stuff.. and the chit chat... BUt I also enjoy a little bit of debate... can't ya tell...  Keeps me awake at work... and my blood moving...  I like to keep my mind engaged..  even if it's in an argument..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I really like the people here, even if some are too pigheaded to always see things my way, the right way always and foreva.  J/k on the last part.  The people are worth every minute of time spent here.



Oh!  So you're calling me pigheaded?!  What...if you want my opinion you'll give it to me?!! J/k on the last part. :yes:  :hair:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I enjoy the fun stuff.. and the chit chat... BUt I also enjoy a little bit of debate... can't ya tell...  Keeps me awake at work... and my blood moving...  I like to keep my mind engaged..  even if it's in an argument..



You?  Argue?  Naw...I can't believe it.:lofl:


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Oh!  So you're calling me pigheaded?!  What...if you want my opinion you'll give it to me?!! J/k on the last part. :yes:  :hair:



  But you know what THEY say, AprilT's always right, might as well just agree and let it be.  See she even rhymes.  :iagree: see it's in print.:rulez:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

AprilT's always right,
Don't agree, there'll be a fight,
She likes to rhyme, oh yes indeed,
And help from you she does not need.
:love_heart:


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2015)

I wanted to join a forum with intelligent, funny, friendly people... and I found it here. Plus, I love the games and puzzles!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You?  Argue?  Naw...I can't believe it.:lofl:



At our ages?...... It just wouldn't be normal if we weren't pigheaded.... doncha think?.....


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 22, 2015)

Sweet lady, I am with you. Leave it to,the mermaid I know just where to deep six all of them. Just call psychopaths are us! Available in Canada.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 22, 2015)

Could a psychopathic mermaid be of any assistance re body disposal. Please let me deep-six them, pretty please?!


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *Why are you here?*
> 
> And don't say it's a condition of your parole.



"Why are you here"...I keep asking myself that, I was just in the kitchen standing in front of the fridge wondering why I had gone in there...

No parole, just looking for a way to get this ankle monitor off....

O.K., I'll quit trying to be cute, I really just needed to talk with people, I'm _home-alone_ and the dogs listen to everything I say, but I've found myself in lengthy conversation with them, and they're starting to look at me funny.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2015)

Cute pair to talk to Tnthomas, life is good!


----------



## Kitties (Feb 22, 2015)

Information and to connect with others. See what perspectives other people may have on a subject. Lots of people here have all kinds of life experiences to share.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 22, 2015)

I really enjoy discussing things with people outside my normal social circle.  I like knowing what others think, especially if their opinions and views are different from my own.  This forum has a diverse group of very intelligent people, and I get to see a variety of viewpoints which broadens my own views.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2015)

I was on a baby boomer group for about 5 years and then it went bust and just closed down. I tried two other forums and didn't really like them. Found the best one right here! 

Good variety of topics from sweet, funny, interesting, maddening, with mature people. Okay not always mature but that's okay.


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2015)

I ike the sharing. Info, games, fun, opinions, sorrows, fears, the whole 9 yards. It's great to meet people from all over the world too. Mostly I find it intellectually stimulating and I love that as well. I want to keep my mind sharp, (but not pointy).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> To chat with nice folks my age about anything and everything. :hair:





Sunny said:


> I wanted to join a forum with intelligent, funny, friendly people... and I found it here. Plus, I love the games and puzzles!





Kitties said:


> Information and to connect with others. See what perspectives other people may have on a subject. Lots of people here have all kinds of life experiences to share.





Ameriscot said:


> I was on a baby boomer group for about 5 years and then it went bust and just closed down. I tried two other forums and didn't really like them. Found the best one right here!
> 
> Good variety of topics from sweet, funny, interesting, maddening, with mature people. Okay not always mature but that's okay.





chic said:


> I ike the sharing. Info, games, fun, opinions, sorrows, fears, the whole 9 yards. It's great to meet people from all over the world too. Mostly I find it intellectually stimulating and I love that as well. I want to keep my mind sharp, (but not pointy).



All of the above...


----------



## Cookie (Feb 23, 2015)

I stay because it's friendly and fun and the people are interesting and great to connect with, the conversations and discussions meaningful and the games are good for my brain.


----------



## avrp (Feb 23, 2015)

I joined to interact with people my own age who have similar interests. To share Ideas and to ask advice. I enjoy the variety of comments and posts....some serious and some fun. It's a great place to hang out.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2015)

I have found a place where it is acceptable to be a multi-dimensional person. Where an ageless mind is not only welcome, but encouraged. From irreverent silliness, to serious debate, it keeps my thoughts whirring away. Growth is always possible, I refuse to let my mind turn into a tomb, and I love the diversity. This is a cool place. Mermaid out.


----------



## Debby (Feb 23, 2015)

I like coming to this forum because I've met some nice folks (and a couple of special ones) here.  Sharing, discussing and getting to know all of you has brought an added dimension to my rather secluded life.  So thank you to all of you.  I appreciate every one of you:love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> For the quality of the social and intellectual stimulation that the Forum consistently provides. It would be great to have three dimensional people in my life who were willing to engage in what the Forum provides, but alas that just isn't the case.



Whoaaaaaaaaaa, you hit the nail on the head, it would be nice to talk with people about real things in person Josiah, but it's somehow easier to get folks talking in writing/typing.  So that's the beauty of the forum, and sometimes the ugly of it too, LOL!  But here we are, humans


----------



## mporta (Feb 23, 2015)

I got here because of a hilarious picture someone thought up for garbage day for old folks!  One of my friends couldn't open the picture so I followed URL and decided that you were a bunch of cool folks and I stayed.


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 23, 2015)

we are here to blow up volley balls, any phys-ed major knows that...


----------



## oakapple (Feb 24, 2015)

I did think from the title of the thread that this was maybe a philosophical thing AZ, but no, ah well.
As most people state, I like this forum because of the generally light approach that most people take to the threads, no vitriol here as on some . I learn a lot from it, don't always understand what items or foodstuffs actually are (being a limey)but do my best to understand the politics, which are different to here.I dip in and out of the threads, and though we don't meet each other I do feel that I know you, which is rather nice.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I did think from the title of the thread that this was maybe a philosophical thing AZ, but no, ah well.
> As most people state, I like this forum because of the generally light approach that most people take to the threads, no vitriol here as on some . I learn a lot from it, don't always understand what items or foodstuffs actually are (being a limey)but do my best to understand the politics, which are different to here.I dip in and out of the threads, and though we don't meet each other I do feel that I know you, which is rather nice.



Ahhh OA I hadn't thought of that but now that you bring it up, why are we here (as in here on earth).  Hmmmmm now I have something else to worry about...maybe a missed assignment....Hmmmmmm


----------



## oakapple (Feb 24, 2015)

yes AZ, I do wonder on an almost daily basis why we are here.Come to that, why is anything here?What's it all about, Alfie?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

BTW I loved that song.....


----------



## Pam (Feb 24, 2015)

...........Is it just for the moment we live?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2015)

AND the movie.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Alfie


----------



## Petula (Feb 25, 2015)

I came here, originally because my husband passed away not too long ago, and I live way out in the country, it is kind of isolated, and noone to talk to except my old dog, and i cannot drive all the way into town every night to talk to real people.  I stayed because you all are interesting and very nice! 
Petula

PS. thanks for the note about Alfie, do not remember that movie, but now i cannot wait to watch it!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Petula, I assure you that when you are here you are engaging "real" people and you've saved that drive to town. Please feel free to start some threads about things that interest you, I guarantee someone will want to discuss it with you.  I know too, how hard it is having lost hubby, I hope time heals at least somewhat.


----------



## Glinda (Feb 25, 2015)

As a newbie, I'm finding a deep well of entertainment and thought provoking info in this site.  Some of you are so quick and clever with your comments and responses, I'm astonished.  I can see that it could be a little addictive so I want to find a balance between this and some "getting out and about" every day.  But already you are one of my favorites, Jim!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Glinda said:


> As a newbie, I'm finding a deep well of entertainment and thought provoking info in this site.  Some of you are so quick and clever with your comments and responses, I'm astonished.  I can see that it could be a little addictive so I want to find a balance between this and some "getting out and about" every day.  But already you are one of my favorites, Jim!



Awwww Thanks Glinda.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Petula (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks, Jim, for your kind thoughts; i am liking the nice people here.
Petula


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2015)

Cool Petula....Glad you like us.


----------



## deesierra (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope I'm doing this right....still figuring out how to use the forum. I am here because after a lifetime of being employed and interacting with many different age groups, then retiring a little over a year ago and having a lot of time for myself, I've realized that I need a connection with my peers. One (or maybe two) things have happened. First, I think it has taken me a year to slowly wind down and realize it's okay to not be so ambitious and driven. And secondly, for some odd reason, turning 63 last month made me look in the mirror and say "wow, your a SENIOR CITIZEN!! WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN?????" Ha!


----------



## Petula (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Deesierra,
That is about what happened to me!  go figure!  Ha, i try not to look in the mirror too much anymore, haha.  And this is the wierd part, I still feel so young inside, and I feel like I can do everything I did when I was younger, and that is what gets me into trouble, ha!  It is good you are gradually relaxing, and realizing now is your time to do what you want. I have friends that had such a hard time with that winding down thing;  sounds like you are on the right track. I know I joined this forum not too long ago, and am having a good time, talking to people more my age.
Petula


----------



## packrat (Feb 26, 2015)

On the sixth day of being snowed in, I decided I had to find something beside reading.
I got plowed out, but the wind just filled it in again - all 450 feet of it. So I tried "senior" in the search engine. 
All I found was high school, collages, etc, etc, kids stuff. Then I saw this website, so I tried it.
Having retired recently, I looked arund the house and concluded "Packrat" was a nice name. (I'm not
a hoarder) I have a lot of interests, and now that I retired, figuring out what to junk is my challenge. 
Gee, that's a new thread - isn't it?


----------



## Petula (Feb 26, 2015)

packrat said:


> On the sixth day of being snowed in, I decided I had to find something beside reading.
> I got plowed out, but the wind just filled it in again - all 450 feet of it. So I tried "senior" in the search engine.
> All I found was high school, collages, etc, etc, kids stuff. Then I saw this website, so I tried it.
> Having retired recently, I looked arund the house and concluded "Packrat" was a nice name. (I'm not
> ...



Hi packrat (nice name!), i am looking forward to the new thread! I collect stuff, too, because i have so many ideas, and stuff I am interested in, also. 
Petula


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2015)

* Why are you here?*
.


----------

